# Building a crankshaft



## ZAPJACK (Aug 11, 2012)

Good Day Gent's
This is my actual project in progress
A V12 crankshaft. 10 inches long
Cheers
LeZap


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 11, 2012)

That looks nice.  I'd like to see more info on how you made it.  I'd also Like to know more about the engine because it sounds like a neat project


----------



## cfellows (Aug 11, 2012)

Yikes, makes my palms sweaty just contemplating such a task.  However, you seem to have done a lovely job.  Nice work!

Chuck


----------



## ZAPJACK (Aug 12, 2012)

I start the building of this crankshaft in april, and I hope it will be finished around the end of september.
A have allready 100 hours of direct work and 80 hours of "side" jobs like building of a grinding head, special tools, etc...
I aso have more than 100 pictures.
When this piece clear, I will post pictures and comments of mashining process.
LeZap


----------



## vigsgb (Aug 12, 2012)

WOW!!!!  Looks very complicated to me.  Can't wait to see how the heck you did this.


----------



## Atzerath (Aug 13, 2012)

Tres cool...
Looks great


----------



## ZAPJACK (Aug 13, 2012)

Other view
LZ


----------



## m_kilde (Aug 13, 2012)

ZapJack

Looking very well, have been in a similar situation, the feeling when the crankshaft run well in the bearings after many hours of work, is very satisfying.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 13, 2012)

That crank shaft is a thing of beauty!  I look forward to you sharing your methods here.  That is one complex piece of work.

Todd


----------



## ZAPJACK (Aug 23, 2012)

close to be finished
LeZap


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 23, 2012)

Brilliant LeZap!  What metal are you using?

Todd


----------



## ZAPJACK (Aug 24, 2012)

Allied Steel type 34CrNi Mo 6V (GER, BEL) 42 CD 4 T (FRA) SAE4140  (USA) DIN 17200/1013 

Cheers


----------



## Rickl (Aug 25, 2012)

That is magnificent.  I have enough trouble just silver soldering one together!

Rick


----------



## ZAPJACK (Aug 25, 2012)

Dear all,
crankshaft is now finished. Give me a couple of week to translate the mashining process + pictures collections
LeZap


----------



## Maryak (Aug 26, 2012)

Magnificent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Best Regards
Bob


----------



## KeepinitRIL (Sep 29, 2012)

How did you come up with that profile for your counterweights?


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2012)

Great work. I look forward to reading about the process.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice work.  WAY out of my skill / ability!


----------



## V 45 (Sep 30, 2012)

Really a great job !!!!


----------

